# Max Trax Sold



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

ANNOUNCING THE NEW MAX TRAX by the ZoominHuman (Paul Kniffen)
After designing and building world class quality H.O. tracks for over 
seventeen years, Dave Chandler has decided to take a new direction in 
his life and provided me the opportunity to purchase Max Trax. I'm 
committed to continue providing high quality production and worldwide 
distribution of his outstanding product. I'm currently spending four to six 
weeks at Max Trax helping close out all pending orders while training in 
the procedures used there and becoming familiar with the machines I 
am purchasing. Upon completion of Dave's outstanding orders, I'll 
move the manufacturing process to a new facility and hope to be up and 
running full time by late April. Anyone interested in placing an order can 
contact me by e-mail at: [email protected]. 
Until a new website is up, bookmark this link for updates: 
www.facebook.com/pages/zoominmotorsportscom/206616442725481


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool beans!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats, Sir!
We wish both you and Dave well in
your new endeavors. :thumbsup:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Good to see routed HO still going strong. Check in a slot car illustrated too and spread the word. Home racing world is another one to announce on as well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Paul, congratulations. all the best. and hope Dave is well too.


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Paul best of luck to you going forward.Best of luck to Dave in his future endeavors.Knowing you and your past products I know the quality of the track will not be compromised. Best of luck Paul. HANK


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I have one of these things & have wanted to buy some more track but with all the issues in the recent past I was VERY VERY reluctant to place an order. Now that I've seen this though I'll probably be putting an order in in the near future. REALLY glad to see the maxtrax name will live on. Good luck Paul. You'll be hearing from me.

Cheers,
Xence

p.s. .... any discounts for maxtrax owners currently?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I would like some Max track set up tracks, little scrapes i could cut out bottom to see how pickups are hitting. Also could use some track clips.
Good luck to new owner
SJJ


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

sidejobjon said:


> I would like some Max track set up tracks, little scrapes i could cut out bottom to see how pickups are hitting. Also could use some track clips.
> Good luck to new owner
> SJJ


Me too if you are ever able to get some setup tracks please keep me in mind !i will buy one from you.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

FLASH said:


> ANNOUNCING THE NEW MAX TRAX by the ZoominHuman (Paul Kniffen)
> After designing and building world class quality H.O. tracks for over
> seventeen years, Dave Chandler has decided to take a new direction in
> his life and provided me the opportunity to purchase Max Trax. I'm
> ...


Did this ever happen ?
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

have you emailed to ask direct?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

No i just saw Daves name still on Max trax site.
SJJ


----------



## race301 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Max*



sidejobjon said:


> No i just saw Daves name still on Max trax site.
> SJJ


Yes it happen

Read Paul's Facebook page


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

race301, like SJJ, I have a MT layout & was interested of Paul K's new venture.
Thanks for your updated input to his question, however at 3 posts there is no purpose on this BB for a snippy response.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I know that Paul was instrumental in getting my buddy, Hank's, Maxx finally delivered before the change of management. there have been communications that indicate Paul moved the whole operation closer to him and that he was taking orders and prepared to deliver on time. many track manufacturers have great intentions, then life steps in and they start falling behind. as long as the retain funding enough to keep making tracks, even if late deliveries result, I think they all can be commended for providing quality products.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Paul has been saying up here in the Rochester area, working to learn the setup and to get the back orders out.

He will move it close to his home.

I did talk to him about the question I always had about MAXX Track
that is why not just make runs of each track piece. ie. 

then when an order comes in, just grab the sections needed for each track and ship. He said he will look into it, but I know the startup cost of doing that will be higher


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike-- did Paul say anything about making the rail more in line with the other track rail?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I believe Tomy & Brad's rail are .015" wide. MT is.023".


----------

